# Motor speed controler



## Band Saw Box (Nov 5, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried using a motor speed controler on a non variable speed lathe. I'm talkng about the kind you would use with a router. I'm buying the HF  5 speed lathe and I would like to try and make it a VS lathe. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Don't know if that would work.  Let us know if you try it.

Ray


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 5, 2013)

I think I have one at home. If I can find it I may try it on my drill press.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 5, 2013)

Not a good Idea
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/dimmer-switch-speed-control-61803/


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 5, 2013)

NO! Routers are a completely different motor type and are regulated differently.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok then I won't do that. I see that PSI has a conversion kit  has anyone here used one of then.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 5, 2013)

This is one that I bought complete with 3 phase motor.
SCM & SCL frequency inverters V/f Control 1/3 HP up to 15HP | Variable Speed AC Motor Drive (Lenze AC Tech) | ECD Controls
Lin


----------



## KenV (Nov 5, 2013)

PSI motor are to replace motors on mini lathes.  They run Taig and Bonnie Klein lathes OK.  They are on the under powered end for a Jet 1014, especially at lower rpms.  Nominal 1/2 hp that is functionally close to 1/3 hp.  

Got one and it is a good value for a little lathe, but you will still need to do belt changes at low rpms.

Variable frequency drives will give better torque at low speed, but can cost more than the cost of a low end lathe.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 5, 2013)

I have the PSI kit as well on my 1014.  When you dial down to lower speeds, it doesn't hold steady very well.  It pulses.  I also still end up changing belt settings, just not as often.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 5, 2013)

If this your lathe? 
Benchtop Wood Lathe - 5 Speed

If read customer Q&A, will see someone with a HF mini bought and installed it on his lathe.  Like you did not provide model number of his lathe, but instructions mention PSI mini lathe #TCLPRO.  Of course with out exact model number cannot say will work or not, looks like should work on mini linked above.  

Variable Speed Midi Lathe Conversion Kit: for Turncrafter , Jet and Delta Lathes at Penn State Industries

http://www.pennstateind.com/library/TCLVSKIT_ins.pdf

Router speed controller only good for routers so would not mess around trying to install one on other tools.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. I guess I'll have to think on this some more. Maybe if I keep checking around the net I can find someone who has put his kit on the HF lathe I'm going to get.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Nov 6, 2013)

Typically if the motor has brushes (AKA a "universal" motor) that type of speed control will work.  Your lathe likely has an induction motor, and its rpm is a function related to the frequency of your AC mains (60HZ).


----------



## LL Woodworks (Nov 6, 2013)

I tired one from Rockler. It was made for a router.  It didn't work well at all.  It would go fast and it would go slow but not much control in the middle speed range.

Good Luck


----------



## raar25 (Nov 7, 2013)

It does not work with normal AC motors with capacitor starter.  Routers use standard carbon brush motors which is why it works.  If you want variable speed the cheapest wayto get it is to buy a variable speed lathe sorry to say.


----------



## low_48 (Nov 7, 2013)

Band Saw Box said:


> Thanks for all the help. I guess I'll have to think on this some more. Maybe if I keep checking around the net I can find someone who has put his kit on the HF lathe I'm going to get.



Unless you absolutely do not have a budget available, the HF lathe will not be a good machine. You will definitely be buying another lathe soon. Maybe you can convert the HF to a buffing station, but it sure isn't much fun turning pens on a non variable speed lathe. Pens are so small in diameter, they like being turned about 2500 rpm. That's too fast for sanding, and WAY to fast for CA finish. You'll be changing speeds a lot, or compromising at least one of your operations.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 7, 2013)

At this time I'll have to go with the HF lathe. I'll have to deal with the speed change's. I'm sure that after a few time it won't be a big deal.


----------



## pfbarney (Nov 8, 2013)

Dan,

I have an Excelsior lathe from Rockler (very similar to the HF 5-speed lathe) and turn all kinds of things on it; pens, bottle stoppers, shaving kits, spindle work and even smaller bowls (10" or less).  I do belt changes all the time and it doesn't slow me down that much.  Granted, I leave the covers off all the time, but it's not like I'm sticking anything in there while it's running anyway.  The way I see it, a manual adjustment on a lathe you can afford is better than not turning at all.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 8, 2013)

I just got a reply to the question I asked about the PSI VS conversion kit and it will work with the HF lathe. I don't plan on getting it any time soon but I know now that when I'm ready I if can convert the lathe to VS, I may find there is no need to. Thanks for the help with this question.


----------



## LouF (Nov 8, 2013)

I am in the same boat I purchased the Excelsior lathe from Rockler got a good deal for $189.00 it does the job without any problems only thing is you have to do belt changes and to tell you truth it is not all that bad. I do the same and leave the covers off I would just spend the money on blanks and kits or what ever else you may need and your second lathe get it with all the bells and whistles. I did not want to invest too much not knowing if I would like turning pens.
hope this helps just my 2 cents..


----------



## mvande21 (Nov 8, 2013)

In my personal opinion, I would save your money and wait for lathe manufacturers to have a black friday sale.  Last year Woodcraft had a Rikon variable speed lathe for under $300 out the door.  Rikon may not be in the same category as a nova or jet, but I think it would beat a HF lathe hands down. Never heard anything good about HF power tools.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 9, 2013)

As I said the HF Lathe is in my budget and from the reviews on line and what people say on this forum it's a good lathe and should meet my needs very well. I may want to have a bigger lathe in time.


----------



## t001xa22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dan, I don't know if my input will help or not, but I have been running a Jet 1221 for several years now. Their belt pulley access doors are on the left back side and left end. I learned early on to just count the pulley positions with my fingertips for speed changes. Although this will never replace the time it takes to turn a dial on a VS, I am satisfied with the method. I average about 10-15 seconds per speed change. As some have said, with the manual pulley change, I am always maintaining my same torque. I have turned on a couple of VS models, and I still prefer my manual setup. Everyone to their own tastes, but my little unit has never let me down.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 9, 2013)

*Belt Changes are So Easy*

I went down to Woodcraft Virginia Beach/Norfolk today to take part in Turn for the troops. I used a Jet lathe that required manual belt change to change speed. High speed to turn the blank round, slower to sand and high speed to finish, 3 changes for each pen. after turning my second pen I found it took no time at all to change speeds. A VS might be nice to have and might save a few seconds per pen but not enough to make that much of a difference.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Nov 10, 2013)

Dan FWIW,  I use a carbide tool and turn and finish at 3700 RPM (top speed on my lathe)  the only time I reduce speed is to apply a CA finish.  So  if cash is a issue you might consider carbide tooling and spinning at high speeds.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm using a PSI pen genie and for the pen I turned at woodcraft I turned at 3200 rpms I think but when I did the sanding I slowed the lathe down to about 800, then finish at 3200. Do you do all your work at high speed?


----------



## PeetyInMich (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, with the exception of CA application. I even knock down square blanks at top speed ( I do try to make sure that I start from an end and get deep enough to avoid the "interrupted cut" where you are just whacking of corners). I typically wet sand each grit at top speed, stopping the lathe at each grit to sand side to side (to sand off any radial grooves). _*Full disclosure*_, on a very nice, or large blank I do sometimes back down a speed when roughing out a blank if I am afraid of blowing it up. Most of my turning is acrylic and some of my results can be seen on the post I did on reverse painting, those blanks were turned at top speed.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll have to give that a try.


----------

